# Reproductores mp3



## Blackknightr89 (Feb 19, 2006)

Tengo dos reproductores mp3 con problemas diferentes:
El primero presenta una falla en el display por la cual hay una línea de la matriz de puntos que falta. Lo llevé al servicio técnico de la garantía y me dijeron que no se puede reparar (lo que puede querer decir que simplemente es mucho trabajo hacerlo) y que no me lo pueden cambiar debido a que presenta un daño físico (el vidrio que proteje al display está rajado, el problema fue anterior a la rotura).
El segundo fue formateado por error con el formateo de Windows y ahora sólo reconoce 119 MB de los 497 (512 teóricos) que debería tener.
Bueno, espero que alguna de las grandes mentes que hay en éste foro me pueda solucionar alguno de éstos problemas.
Saludos.


----------



## caliche (Feb 19, 2006)

En cuanto a lo del display, eso pasa cuando lo golpeas y es que el lcd comienza a hacer falsos contactos con el circuito, por eso debes abrir y reacomodar el display y de paso le pasas una limpiadita con alcohol isopropilico.

Saludos.


----------



## Blackknightr89 (Feb 20, 2006)

OK, gracias.


----------

